# Final Harperbury - Pic Heavy - April 2012



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeh I know Harperbury seems to be my second home recently. But a while ago I did an explore with SammiLeigh (who's Step Mum worked there) and managed to see a whole lot more than I'd seen so far. I'm hoping/guessing there's stuff here that other people havent seen either as this stuff I've not seen posted anywhere before...

It's a bit of a long post, but I've kept pics low res to help. 3 stages to this one...


Firstly we started at the pool building, I wont post stuff we've seen before, but these were new to me...
























This doll had been at the site for ages and I'm amazed it's still there...








Now this building I was VERY lucky to find open, it's always been very well secured up until now. The ground floor was shot and I didnt dare walk far into it, but upstairs was fine, and it made such a nice change to find a building in relatively good condition.








But what made this great was the contents in the downstairs area. Loads of kids toys, loads of percussion instruments (like we all played with in infants school), and something that looked like a big plasma ball. Also laying around was loads of padding... Not to mention some wooden benches and even a pool table!!!
















































Upstairs it was nice to see unbroken sinks, mirrors and windows...













The famous sofa had been kicked upside down so we put it back in it's original location AND found the cushions so make it whole again...







Then Samii took us to this old building, on face value didnt seem too interesting but round the back we found 2 underground boilers, and what may have been the start of some of the tunnels we've heard about...







































After this we went to an old bar/club house that was right in the middle of the live area. This is the bit where security decided to come and have a chat with us, but luckily we were in and out before they got to us, we were just getting back in the car when they pulled up and asked us about ''our mission'' 





























This slanty bar isnt a dodgy photo, the room really had sunk in the middle, those doors are never going to close ever again!























And finally a nice old fountain in the bar gardens...








Thanks for looking and for bearing with me through my Harperbury obsession (and bucket-loads of photos), but I really do think it's finished now. I'm happy I carried on a bit longer with this site, and thanks to Samii for showing me a few more bits that I didnt even know existed.

Steve


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice stuff dude. You must have covered nearly every single inch of the place now!


----------



## tumbles (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice stuff, have you found the mythical but legendary row of padded cells yet ?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

great one! i havent seen some of them so nice...im gathering you didnt fly the plane through there.....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

tumbles said:


> Nice stuff, have you found the mythical but legendary row of padded cells yet ?



I'm fairly sure there's no such thing, I've been everywhere now


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

omj624p said:


> I'm fairly sure there's no such thing, I've been everywhere now



oh yes the is.....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Seriously? Where? All I've seen is 2 seperate padded rooms, but all padding removed (except the floor) and what used to be a padded play area. The asbesdos guys are in stripping all the buildings now so there will soon be nothing left in any of them.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

oh shoot me now! i totally miss red it ..apologies..but i did notice alot of white padded cell stuff outside on the floor of the building that the green cell is in..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeh the white padded room is long since gone, but the padding was outside for a long time. On my last visit there most of it was in a skip now 

I feel like I've missed out on so much...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

yyou may feel as if youve missed out on alot there ..but youve also seen alot more than others...is the green one sill in tact


----------



## sparky. (Apr 20, 2012)

cracking report great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 21, 2012)

It's a shame to see everything stripped out, especially the padded cells. But it was good, thank you for taking me along, I think we covered just about everything! Great pictures by the way  
What's this I keep hearing about some underground tunnel? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> yyou may feel as if youve missed out on alot there ..but youve also seen alot more than others...is the green one sill in tact



Trust me, the green one you saw isnt there now :'(

Check the post I did on 9th April ...
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21867[/ame]


And here's the remains of the white padded cell...






Steve


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

samiileigh said:


> It's a shame to see everything stripped out, especially the padded cells. But it was good, thank you for taking me along, I think we covered just about everything! Great pictures by the way
> What's this I keep hearing about some underground tunnel? I'd love to check it out.




Apparently there are service tunnels running underneath and between most buildings, pipes for water, electrics, etc, but we think they are sealed off now. Did you notice all the cement bumps everywhere over the site, we think they might have been to cover access points/manhole covers, etc


In this pic you can see a square hole in the middle of the screen....


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 21, 2012)

did you follow them? similar in alot of hospitals..we did them at talgarth and you pop up all over the place..one of the reasons that work hasnt started there is because of the bats living in them..


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 21, 2012)

Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> did you follow them? similar in alot of hospitals..we did them at talgarth and you pop up all over the place..one of the reasons that work hasnt started there is because of the bats living in them..



No  We never felt brave enough to jump in, getting in and out again didnt look too easy.


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 21, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Apparently there are service tunnels running underneath and between most buildings, pipes for water, electrics, etc, but we think they are sealed off now. Did you notice all the cement bumps everywhere over the site, we think they might have been to cover access points/manhole covers, etc



Oh no way, that's pretty cool! I've heard of similar things in other places but it never occurred to me that there might be something like that at Harperbury. You know I always wondered what those bumps were  I thought they were just to stop cars or something... It sounds stupid now I say it. 

Shame it's covered up now, would be pretty interesting going down there!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

samiileigh said:


> Oh no way, that's pretty cool! I've heard of similar things in other places but it never occurred to me that there might be something like that at Harperbury. You know I always wondered what those bumps were  I thought they were just to stop cars or something... It sounds stupid now I say it.
> 
> Shame it's covered up now, would be pretty interesting going down there!



That hole is still open. I could drop you down there if you want. You can borrow my torch


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 21, 2012)

omj624p said:


> That hole is still open. I could drop you down there if you want. You can borrow my torch



Challenge accepted.


----------



## Els (Apr 21, 2012)

Some interesting new parts there.


----------



## nelly (Apr 21, 2012)

I love Harperbury and I don't know why, it's trashed and pretty much chaved to the hilt, but there's something about it, I think it might just be the random stuff dotted around the place, a wheelbarrow hanging from a swing, a sofa on a lawn etc.. etc... etc...

Nice photos fella and as already said, some nice newly discovered stuff there


----------



## tumbles (Apr 21, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Seriously? Where? All I've seen is 2 seperate padded rooms, but all padding removed (except the floor) and what used to be a padded play area. The asbesdos guys are in stripping all the buildings now so there will soon be nothing left in any of them.



Haha this goes back years, 2005/6 or something like that one shot was posted showing a corridor with 4-6 padded cells in a row. They became a bit of folk law as nobody ever found them again!


----------



## Els (Apr 22, 2012)

tumbles said:


> Haha this goes back years, 2005/6 or something like that one shot was posted showing a corridor with 4-6 padded cells in a row. They became a bit of folk law as nobody ever found them again!



Urban myth.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 22, 2012)

brillant find and lots of stuff still in there


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 26, 2012)

Many thanks for sharing - some great stuff still left, and nice photos too 

I'm still hopeful of seeing this place before she goes, although time seems to be running out pretty quick 

Rather drawn to the mysteries of the padded cells and underground tunnels though...

-RR


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 26, 2012)

tumbles said:


> Haha this goes back years, 2005/6 or something like that one shot was posted showing a corridor with 4-6 padded cells in a row. They became a bit of folk law as nobody ever found them again!



Talking to my stepmum who used to work there it looks like a few buildings have been demolished in the past couple of years, she remembers buildings that just aren't there anymore.

Perhaps they were the wards that had the rows of padded cells in them?


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 26, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> Many thanks for sharing - some great stuff still left, and nice photos too
> 
> I'm still hopeful of seeing this place before she goes, although time seems to be running out pretty quick
> 
> ...



It looks like I need to face these tunnels, too much fun to pass up and I'll regret it so if you're up for it you could come along next time I go? Not that I know when this will be, soon though. Like you said it is running out and it's lost a bit of its magic now the cells and floors have been ripped out but it's still a pretty special place.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

samiileigh said:


> It looks like I need to face these tunnels, too much fun to pass up



Rather you than me


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 26, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Rather you than me



Haha it seems like a right adventure! 
So are you up for one more trip? Or is that you done now? It must be like a second home for you now


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm always up for another trip...
This place is driving me crazy, thats why I'm on the lookout for a nice padded cell to live in


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 26, 2012)

samiileigh said:


> It looks like I need to face these tunnels, too much fun to pass up and I'll regret it so if you're up for it you could come along next time I go? Not that I know when this will be, soon though. Like you said it is running out and it's lost a bit of its magic now the cells and floors have been ripped out but it's still a pretty special place.



I'd be well up for doing the tunnels if you are, it does look well fun! I'll try and make it along if I can next time you go...just let me know when you know


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Dont get too excited, all I've seen is a hole in the ground with some pipes in leading off into darkness... They may only go for 10 feet in either direction 

I've heard rumours about tunnels but have never seen anything for sure...

Sammi, have you even bought a torch yet?


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 26, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Dont get too excited, all I've seen is a hole in the ground with some pipes in leading off into darkness... They may only go for 10 feet in either direction
> 
> I've heard rumours about tunnels but have never seen anything for sure...



Haha, that just makes things more interesting...nothing like a mysterious underground tunnel


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 26, 2012)

I like Harperbury, Don't think I'm finished with it either, still much to mooch at.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Urban Ghost said:


> I like Harperbury, Don't think I'm finished with it either, still much to mooch at.




Get back soon then, I think a certain building is still open... You should be there when we lower Samii into the tunnels and then wait to see if she ever comes back out


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 26, 2012)

omj624p said:


> I'm always up for another trip...
> This place is driving me crazy, thats why I'm on the lookout for a nice padded cell to live in



Haha I honestly thought we'd finished Harperbury, but now I want to go again.

Haha we will find you a padded cell! If I locked you in one would you freak out?


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 26, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Dont get too excited, all I've seen is a hole in the ground with some pipes in leading off into darkness...



That just makes me more excited, so mysterious!


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 26, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Get back soon then, I think a certain building is still open... You should be there when we lower Samii into the tunnels and then wait to see if she ever comes back out




Hahaha are none of you guys coming down with me? You're all cowards! Especially you OMJ, psh 

And no... I don't have a torch yet  leave me alone!


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 26, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Get back soon then, I think a certain building is still open... You should be there when we lower Samii into the tunnels and then wait to see if she ever comes back out



I'll bring my rope.


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 26, 2012)

samiileigh said:


> Hahaha are none of you guys coming down with me? You're all cowards! Especially you OMJ, psh
> 
> And no... I don't have a torch yet  leave me alone!



I would...I think...till I see it and freak out lol 

And I even have my own torch....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

samiileigh said:


> Hahaha are none of you guys coming down with me? You're all cowards! Especially you OMJ, psh
> 
> And no... I don't have a torch yet  leave me alone!




Yep, my nerve has gone after doing St Andrews 

Ok, lets go back at midnight, with a torch, and you can do it alone... you brave enough?


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 26, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> I would...I think...till I see it and freak out lol
> 
> And I even have my own torch....



Awesome, you're coming down there with me then! 

Hahaha yeah I'm useless... Me and OMJ have decided I need four things... A torch, boots, a car and a camera haha



omj624p said:


> Yep, my nerve has gone after doing St Andrews
> 
> Ok, lets go back at midnight, with a torch, and you can do it alone... you brave enough?



You're such a wuss  

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 26, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Ok, lets go back at midnight, with a torch, and you can do it alone... you brave enough?



What, because tunnels wont be dark enough in daylight?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Urban Ghost said:


> What, because tunnels wont be dark enough in daylight?



No, thats when the ghosts come out


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 26, 2012)

Urban Ghost said:


> What, because tunnels wont be dark enough in daylight?



No because when I'm in the tunnels if I freak out I won't be able to follow the light and find my way out  Creeepy 

AH what a great idea.
Right us four.
Midnight.
Harperbury.
Lets do it


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, time to eat loads of pies so I'm too fat to fit down the hole


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 26, 2012)

samiileigh said:


> Awesome, you're coming down there with me then!
> 
> Hahaha yeah I'm useless... Me and OMJ have decided I need four things... A torch, boots, a car and a camera haha



Awesomes, okies then, could be rather interesting lol 

Haha, yeah...I need the boots and the car, just about managing the rest of it


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

samiileigh said:


> ...I need four things... A torch, boots, a car and a camera



Are you sure you havent watched Sucker Punch yet?


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 26, 2012)

samiileigh said:


> No because when I'm in the tunnels if I freak out I won't be able to follow the light and find my way out  Creeepy
> 
> AH what a great idea.
> Right us four.
> ...



Service tunnels are usually pretty much straight and anything that comes off of them much smaller. In these sort of places they were mainly used so run steam pipes and the like. you may find that they are more a basement thing with small conduits between the buildings.


----------

